# Antivol et autre securité du Powerbook...



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous !

Dans quelques jours, je vais être amené à faire pas mal de déplacement avec mon powerbook... ...et je voudrai le securiser le plus possible.

Il me faudrait donc dans un premier temps, un antivol. En cherchant sur le forum, j'ai trouvé ça :http://www.kensington.com/html/2221.html

En voyant l'image, je me demande comment ça se fixe au powerbook, même si dans les references compatibilité, les ordinateurs apple sont mentionnés...
Ensuite, je voudrai savoir si c'est réelement efficace, ou tout du moins, dissuasif... ou une paire de ciseaux suffit à faire sauter la protection.
Sinon, avez vous quelque chose d'autre à proposer ?
Et savez vous ou se procurer un tel objet sur Paris, pour pas trop cher ?

Merci de vos réponses... je ne serai pas radin


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2004)

Les cadenas Kensington ont l'air assez efficaces, les cables ayant vraiment l'air solides. Ils se fixent dans l'encoche Kensington qui équipe la plupart des ordinateurs portables du marché depuis des années (c'est cette encoche d'un peu moins d'un centimètre, généralement signalée par un petit cadenas, sur mon iBook elle se trouve sur la tranche de la machine, vers le coin supérieur gauche).


----------



## Powerdom (8 Décembre 2004)

saut,
je te conseille avant tout d'activer la protection file vault de ton mac au moins tes données seront protégées


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Les cadenas Kensington ont l'air assez efficaces, les cables ayant vraiment l'air solides.



Bon, ben je pense que je vais m'orienter vers un antivol Kensington, donc...




			
				Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> saut,
> je te conseille avant tout d'activer la protection file vault de ton mac au moins tes données seront protégées



Merci... je l'ai déjà fait. Mais à ce propos, utiliser File Vault, ça ne ralentit pas l'ordinateur ?


----------



## GrandGibus (8 Décembre 2004)

J'ai sécurisé _mon précieux_ avec un câble Kensington.

Sois rassuré, c'est de l'excellent matériel: le câble est un vrai câble acier, très bien gainé. Qui plus est, l'attache au portable préserve de toute rayure avec un tampon en caoutchouc.

Un petit conseil (et affaire de goût peut-être), *préfère un modèle à combinaison* ! Ca évite de se faire suivre les clés


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Merci !

Ceci dit, j'aime moins les modèles à combinaison, car une combinaison, ça peut se trouver facilement... !

Tandis qu'une clef, c'est unique, c'est celle du proprietaire... donc sécurité accrue. Mais ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Moi je suis plutot pour les modeles a combinaison, car une clé ca se perd, et la, tu es dans le pétrain.
 Tandis que le code, meme si tu l'oubli, tu peux le retrouver, ca met du temps, mais tu peux le retrouver.

 Effectivement, qq'un peut retrouver ton code, mais il mettera du temps, alors je pense que tu es tranquille.

 Sinon pour les PB, l'emplacement se trouve sur le flanc gauche, vers l'écran


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Bon, je vais aller chercher ça, maintenant... merci pour vos conseils !!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais aller chercher ça, maintenant... merci pour vos conseils !!


 de rien, j'espère qu'il répondra entièrement a tes besoins.


----------



## romaing34 (8 Décembre 2004)

D'un autre côté un code de 3 chiffres, ce n'est pas bien long à retrouver...

Nan la clé c'est ce qu'il y a de plus sûr, tu en gardes une avec toi et le double dans un endroit sûr pour éviter de se retrouver comme un con avec le powerbook dans un bras, et la table du café sur lequel il était attaché sur le dos


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Evidement, vu comme ça... 

Mais de toute façon, je pensais m'orienter vers un système à clé !


----------



## TheraBylerm (8 Décembre 2004)

Je viens de lire que Kensington remboursait une partie de l'ordinateur en cas de vol de celui ci -uniquement si au moment des faits, l'ordinateur était attaché avec le cable Kensington.

Est ce que c'est vrai ? Faut s'enregistrer ? Est ce qu'il y en a à qui c'est arrivé ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

il y'en a avec des codes a 4 chiffres, et je t'assure que ca met un bon bout de temps, expérience vécue ... lol


----------



## patple (9 Décembre 2004)

Pour ma part, j'ai investi dans une superbe malette " Concel" en alu fabriquée par Samsonite pour le PWB 17" qui a l'avantage de me permettre d'emporter avec l'ordi, tout un matériel, genre borne airport express, connecteurs, prolongateurs, etc. etc. 
Cette malette se vérouille avec une combinaison et a aussi l'avantage de totalement protéger la machine de tous les coups ou autres rayures.
Je la transporte comme un attaché-case, mais même si c'est un peu encombrant, c'est rasurant par rapport au vol et autre désagréments. Je vais d'ailleurs me munir d'un câble reliant la malette au poignet comme ceux qui transportent des biloux ou autres valeurs.
Et bien sûr il faut protéger l'ordi avec toutes les sécurités offertes par le système.


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas bête, ça...

Tu l'as trouvé ou, ta mallette ? Il faudrait que je vois à quoi ça ressemble...


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Mais à ce propos, utiliser File Vault, ça ne ralentit pas l'ordinateur ?


Si !
La protection (des données) la plus efficace qui ne ralenti rien est, à mon sens, le password de l'Open Firmware, rendant totalement inutilisable l'ordinateur en cas de vol. Impossible de demarrer avec un autre OS (sauf 9 si la machine le supporte), même sur CD et donc d'effacer les password admin et standard.


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Décembre 2004)

Ca c'est pas mal... c'est fait.

J'ai désactivé File Vault, et mis le password de l'Open Firmware... merci.


----------



## MarcMame (9 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> J'ai désactivé File Vault, et mis le password de l'Open Firmware... merci.


Attention de ne pas prendre cette manip à la légère. Si tu perds ce password, rien ni personne ne pourra te le retrouver ! Ta machine sera totalement inutilisable....


----------



## Sebang (9 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai acheté celui-ci. Le concept d'enroulage me plaisait bien. Par contre, j'avais peur pour la qualité du plastique (facile à casser), mais en fait, c'est du gros solide. En tout cas, ça a le mérite d'être dissuasif.

Seb


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2004)

effectivement, c'est assez dissuasif comme méthode.
 mais bon je préfère les anti-vol a code, ca permet de ne pas se trimballer une clé que l'on risque qui plus est de perdre.


----------



## TheraBylerm (9 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Attention de ne pas prendre cette manip à la légère. Si tu perds ce password, rien ni personne ne pourra te le retrouver ! Ta machine sera totalement inutilisable....



Le password, ne t'inquiète pas, je risque pas de l'oublier...  En plus, il est long...    Donc sécurité -presque- maxi, avec l'antivol à clé de chez Kensington... héhé...


----------



## GrandGibus (10 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si !
> La protection (des données) la plus efficace qui ne ralenti rien est, à mon sens, le password de l'Open Firmware, rendant totalement inutilisable l'ordinateur en cas de vol. Impossible de demarrer avec un autre OS (sauf 9 si la machine le supporte), même sur CD et donc d'effacer les password admin et standard.



A ce propos, il me semble que le clavier est en QWERTY au moment où on tape ce mot de passe.


----------



## patple (13 Décembre 2004)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bête, ça...
> 
> Tu l'as trouvé ou, ta mallette ? Il faudrait que je vois à quoi ça ressemble...



Chez mon revendeur.

Bon elle est plutot chère (540 ¤ si je me souviens bien) mais entre l'ordi, les bornes Airport, l'iPod 40, les connecteurs, les câbles etc, c'est environ 4 500 ¤ que je protège contre le vol, les coups et autres désagréments.

Je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de communiquer le nom de mon revendeur. Si cela t'interesse, demande le moi en message privé.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2004)

patple a dit:
			
		

> Chez mon revendeur.
> 
> Bon elle est plutot chère (540 ¤ si je me souviens bien) mais entre l'ordi, les bornes Airport, l'iPod 40, les connecteurs, les câbles etc, c'est environ 4 500 ¤ que je protège contre le vol, les coups et autres désagréments.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de communiquer le nom de mon revendeur. Si cela t'interesse, demande le moi en message privé.


 Effectivement, quand on considère ce ratio la, c'est plutot intéressant.


----------



## Fogi (14 Décembre 2004)

Les clés, ça se perd, ça se vole, ça s'oublie dans la veste qui est resté au 12e étage....perso, je préfère un bon code, même à trois chiffres...

§***** Le cadenas comporte 3  chiffres de 0 à 9
§***** Combien y-a-t-il de possibilités  d'avoir un code différent?
§******  Il y a 10 x 10 x  10* = 1000 possibilités

...ça laisse de la marge...  

D'un autre côté, le code, ça s'oublie...

Gardons sur nous en permanence un coupe boulons..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> Les clés, ça se perd, ça se vole, ça s'oublie dans la veste qui est resté au 12e étage....perso, je préfère un bon code, même à trois chiffres...
> 
> §***** Le cadenas comporte 3  chiffres de 0 à 9
> §***** Combien y-a-t-il de possibilités  d'avoir un code différent?
> ...


 Il y'a aussi des anti-vol a 4 chiffres, soit 10000 possibilités, ce qui laisse encore plus de marge.
 Et bon, généralement on choisis un code qui signifie qqch, donc on l'oubli pas.


----------



## MarcMame (14 Décembre 2004)

Fogi a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 10 x 10 x  10* = 1000 possibilités
> 
> ...ça laisse de la marge...


Il suffit de quelques secondes à quelqu'un de motivé et de bien entrainé pour ouvrir (sans forcer) un cadenas à combinaison à 3 chiffres.
Le temps d'aller au toilettes et d'en revenir, ton PB n'est plus là...


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de quelques secondes à quelqu'un de motivé et de bien entrainé pour ouvrir (sans forcer) un cadenas à combinaison à 3 chiffres.
> Le temps d'aller au toilettes et d'en revenir, ton PB n'est plus là...



Entièrement d'accord avec toi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2004)

ok pour le code a 3 chiffres

 mais pour un code a 4 chiffres, ca donne le temps d'aller manger, puis d'aller aux toilettes, et le PB sera toujours la, a moins qu'il ne le soit plus ainsi que la table, ou le poteau auquel il est attaché.
 Mais bon, que ce soit une clé ou un code, le support d'attache ne change rien.


----------



## samb (7 Février 2005)

Donc antivol = kensington. 
Question : où le trouver sur Paris ?
Et quel modèle ? (varie de 30 à 60 dollars donc beaucoup plus comme d'hab en euros ?)
Et finalement à clef ou à code 4 chiffres ? (comment un voleur même expert peut-il même trouver un code à 3 chiffres en qqs secondes ? On peut sentir le déclic ou quoi ? Et est-ce que dans ce cas de voleur expert il n'ouvrira pas une serrure à clef en qqs secondes aussi !?)

Ha oui au passage, l'open firmware il faut un logiciel pour le mettre en place non ?

Merci,
Sam.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2005)

samb a dit:
			
		

> Donc antivol = kensington.
> Question : où le trouver sur Paris ?
> Et quel modèle ? (varie de 30 à 60 dollars donc beaucoup plus comme d'hab en euros ?)
> Et finalement à clef ou à code 4 chiffres ? (comment un voleur même expert peut-il même trouver un code à 3 chiffres en qqs secondes ? On peut sentir le déclic ou quoi ? Et est-ce que dans ce cas de voleur expert il n'ouvrira pas une serrure à clef en qqs secondes aussi !?)
> ...


 
Sinon il y a des modèles à clefs physiques.


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Février 2005)

Salut !

Alors, voilà ce que j'ai pris. Modèle à clef, comme tu peux le voir. Aucun problème, c'est du solide. Bon évidement, je laisserai pas mon Powerbook tout seul accroché à un banc dans la rue, ça va de soit. Mais pour la bibliothèque, c'est parfait, car il faut quand même une sacrée pince pour couper le câble.

Je l'ai payé 50¤ chez Surcouf, à Paris.

Et j'ai doublé cette sécurité par le mot de passe de l'ordinateur.

Bonne continuation.


----------



## kertruc (4 Juillet 2005)

J'ai récupéré un câble Kensington.
Le câble a l'air bien solide, mais c'est l'attache de l'iBook qui me parait faible...
Que se passe-t-il si quelqu'un tire fort ??


----------



## Kerri (4 Juillet 2005)

pour le password de l'openfirmware, il suffit de démonter la machine puis retirer la pile durant quelques heures non?


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2005)

Kerri a dit:
			
		

> pour le password de l'openfirmware, il suffit de démonter la machine puis retirer la pile durant quelques heures non?


Non. Cette partie de mémoire ne nécessite pas de maintenir l'alimentation. Elle n'est pas volatile.


----------



## Ycare (5 Juillet 2005)

patple a dit:
			
		

> Je vais d'ailleurs me munir d'un câble reliant la malette au poignet comme ceux qui transportent des biloux ou autres valeurs.


 
:mouais: Euh, mais vous habitez où les gens là ?
Si vous voulez vous sentir en sécurité, trop de sécurité attire l'insécurité (Si si je vous assurez, réfléchissez une minute !!!  )
Qui braque la vieille dame qui sort du bistro de nos jours, alors qu'elle transporte la recette de toute la journée vers la banque ? Alors qu'un mec en costard et une briefcase bien reluisante, menotte la reliant au poignée, directement... il y a convoitise "Mais qu'y a t'il dans la valise ? Combien ça vaut ? Et si..."

Vous ne voulez pas qu'on vous vole votre powerbook ? Montrez ce dernier le moins possible, mettez le dans une pochette de protection puis dans un sac à dos/en bandoulière anodin. Qui ira vous attaquer pour voler ce qu'il y a dans un vieux sac pourri ? 

Et surtout, aillez l'air sur de vous, quelqu'un qui avance et se comporte comme si il était suivi, c'est louche. :rateau: 

Enfin le mieux encore, c'est d'aller vivre au Japon, là bas si vous oubliez votre PB, ils vous le rapportent au commissariat du coin avec une note d'excuse  .


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Juillet 2005)

Soit, mais quand tu fais une formation dans une société que tu ne connais pas, et que tu pars déjeuner au retaurant d'entreprise et que la porte de la salle de formation ne ferme pas à clé ???

Ou bien quand tu es dans une société où il y a beaucoup de passage (transporteurs, stagiaires, personnel de sécurité, de garde... j'en passe et des meilleures), et que tu t'absentes un long moment, genre une visio avec les US tard le soir.

Et bien, sans psychoter, je préfère savoir mon précieux avec son fil à la patte. 



P.S. je me déplace en school hymn avec un sac à dos à 20¤ de chez carouf


----------



## Ycare (5 Juillet 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Soit, mais quand tu fais une formation dans une société que tu ne connais pas, et que tu pars déjeuner au retaurant d'entreprise et que la porte de la salle de formation ne ferme pas à clé ???
> 
> Ou bien quand tu es dans une société où il y a beaucoup de passage (transporteurs, stagiaires, personnel de sécurité, de garde... j'en passe et des meilleures), et que tu t'absentes un long moment, genre une visio avec les US tard le soir.


 
Bon, ok le fil à la patte ça s'explique !
C'était plus le coup de la malette de bijoutier avec attache au poignet qui m'a surtout surpris... :mouais: 



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> P.S. je me déplace en school hymn avec un sac à dos à 20¤ de chez carouf


 
Ah bah voilà ! Nous sommes donc d'accord ^^. La meilleure des sécurités c'est encore de passer inaperçu


----------



## kertruc (5 Juillet 2005)

Euh.... 
Vous savez à quoi c'est relié dans l'iBook cette attache ?
Ça m'a pas l'air solide moi...


----------



## Ycare (5 Juillet 2005)

Si si, c'est solide ces petites bêtes là, c'est directement relié à la structure du powerbook, c'est le même principe utilisé en magasin (Fnac, etc...), donc t'en fait pas que ça a fait ses preuves  .


----------



## Sebang (5 Juillet 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Soit, mais quand tu fais une formation dans une société que tu ne connais pas, et que tu pars déjeuner au retaurant d'entreprise et que la porte de la salle de formation ne ferme pas à clé ???
> 
> Ou bien quand tu es dans une société où il y a beaucoup de passage (transporteurs, stagiaires, personnel de sécurité, de garde... j'en passe et des meilleures), et que tu t'absentes un long moment, genre une visio avec les US tard le soir.
> 
> Et bien, sans psychoter, je préfère savoir mon précieux avec son fil à la patte.



Et ben moi je préfère le prendre avec moi, même quand je vais aux toilettes (il peut s'en passer des choses en 30sec !). C'est pas 2kg et un sac qui vont m'empêcher de bouger, et puis au moins je suis sûr que personne n'embarquera mon PB puisqu'il est dans mon sac (banal) sur moi. A moins qu'on m'attaque, évidemment.




			
				Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est solide ces petites bêtes là, c'est directement relié à la structure du powerbook, c'est le même principe utilisé en magasin (Fnac, etc...), donc t'en fait pas que ça a fait ses preuves  .



Je suis curieux aussi. A mon avis, tu tires un grand coup et la coque plastique ou alu pète. Bon certes c'est cassé mais ça se trouve pas cher sur eBay une coque et c'est toujours moins cher que d'acheter un ordi neuf...
Dans les magasins, c'est relié à un système d'alarme je crois bien.


----------



## Mulholland Max (6 Juillet 2005)

Bah ca dépend, si l'attache fait directement partie du chassis, alors c'est bien plus qu'un morceau de coque qui part... Moi, ca m'a l'air solide, mais bon, je n'ai pas (encore) l'utilité de l'attacher quelque part. Quand viendra la rentrée, avec les pauses cafés et toutes ces choses là, j'y penserais sérieusement.


----------



## House M.D. (6 Juillet 2005)

Dans le cas d'un Alu12", c'est à la coque que c'est relié, et la coque faisant office de chassis, le mec qui tire défonce tout...

Sinon je suis d'accord aussi avec la méthode "je mets mon PowerBook dans une housse de protection et dans un sac à dos pourri", je me balade avec un sac décathlon, et les PowerBook 12" et 15" dedans protégés par une Tucano chacun... 

Et d'accord aussi pour le Japon


----------



## greg2 (17 Juin 2006)

Je fais remonter le post car j'ai une petite question:
les encoches du Macbook pro sont comatibles uniquement kensington ou on peut prendre une autre marque (moins chère)?


----------



## greg2 (17 Juin 2006)

Je confirme. On peut brancher un antivol d'une autre marque.


----------



## rizoto (17 Juin 2006)

si quelqu'un veut  te piquer ton portable, ca m'étonnerait qu'il s'embète à chercher le code. Un coup de pince sur le cable. Et hop, n'a plus de protection


----------



## JordiX (18 Juin 2006)

Remarque, il vaut mieux utiliser iAlertU 

Ça serait marrant quand même de voir comment réagirait un voleur face à ça! rien que de voir sa tête....
Après de là a dire que c'est efficace..


----------



## iLight (18 Juin 2006)

Ycare a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est solide ces petites bêtes là, c'est directement relié à la structure du powerbook, c'est le même principe utilisé en magasin (Fnac, etc...), donc t'en fait pas que ça a fait ses preuves  .



mouais, comment explique-tu alors que environ la moitié des machines rapporté volé sur powerbook-fr (pour ne pas le nommé ..) on un coin en moins, qui est resté sur le cable de sécurité .........


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

En fait c'est très solide en traction. par contre si tu solicites ce genre de cable en cisaillement ou en flexion importante. ils fatiguent plus vite.


Ton mac, tu vas le laisser dans quelle type d'endroits, seule?, et combien de temps?


----------

